# MTD Drive System



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Hoes anybody have experience with this MTD drive system, with the traction control? The right wheel will only drive the machine. The sprocket on the left side on the lower shaft spins freely. I suspect that this is my problem.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Motor City said:


> Hoes anybody have experience with this MTD drive system, with the traction control? The right wheel will only drive the machine. The sprocket on the left side on the lower shaft spins freely. I suspect that this is my problem.


Did you get a hold of a service manual which might explain the trouble?
As you mentioned it is most likely the problem but why the engineers elected to go with a dual sprocket system like that could be characterized as overengineering. Maybe Donyboy would have a segment on this? Good Luck


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

i've only found the owners manual for it. I've never really seen any MTD service manuals online. It does seem to be way over engineered, though.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe one of the steering clutches isn't locking closed? Or there is a pin or key way broken somewhere. I would assume with dual drive like that this has to be one of those steerable ones.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The only thing I can figure out is that the sprocket that is spinning free, shouldn't be. Each wheel is on a separate axle shaft. So it seems the only logical why the left wheel is driven, is thru that sprocket. The steering sprockets seem to lock each individual wheel, so it pivots, to turn easier. I may have to just tear it down, but the polar freeze is here and its suppose to be seriously cold all week. The saft isn't service able, and its not a cheap part, cheapest I can find it is $211 + shipping.

I bought it to flip, but its been a money pit. I'll be lucky to break even on it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could you post up the model number, so that we can look at the diagrams and offer a little more arm chair quarterback expertise?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe your MTD is identical to my Craftsman (I understand mine was made by MTD). The attached photo of mine looks the same. I took this photo a couple of years ago after finishing repair. These machines have (2) separate 1/2 axles. I've broken a 1/2 axle twice and repaired it myself. I bought mine new and only received the owners manual, no service manual. 

I believe you are correct in that the sprocket should not turn unless the shaft turns. You should be able to compare the left one vs the right one to see how it is attached. I can't see anything on my owners manual parts diagram to indicate any means of attachment.

The part number is 618-0575 for the "Shift Assembly; Steerable Drive" which is the shaft and 4 sprockets on the shaft.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Its a MTD 31AH5C3F401. This is the same machine I retro fitted the power window motor for the electric chute.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Parts Diagram*

Here is the diagram.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Parts List*

Here is the parts list.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could the steering cable be frozen/broken?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Or a broken spring #26


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The cable function and the spring #26 is ok, if I recall. I can pull the side covers off and re-check. But the traction levers go back open, after squeezing them. So functionally they seem ok.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you sure the hitch pin is going through the wheel hub and the hole in the axle? Stupid question, but I have to ask.

"Never Mind", your wheels are not pinned. Sorry.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, i'm guessing those on either side are sealed clutch packs, and #1 operates as a clutch arm. That said, either an internal spring in the clutch pack let go, and allows for slippage, or #1 is not allowing it to be released. The first is not the cheap route, and the latter one is not the most likely. 

I wish I had saw something that you had not. I think that a warm-up and disassembly will be the only way to determine this.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could #13 be stuck?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I found this link in my library, page-26 shows the planetary gears and associated parts.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-09302_medium_frame_snowthrowers.pdf


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That was not what I was expecting (pages 27-28), but it would appear that #1 is not locking things up.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking at the manual that Grunt referred, I need to dis-assemble the planetary on the left side and inspect the gears. I am suspecting that one of the gears may be damaged.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It was a balmy 20 degrees today, so I dug in. It ended up being the cable that releases the dog lever that locks the traction control. The cable wasn't seated properly into the lever assy and would not allow the lever to go down and engage the dog, to lock the drum. So db9938, was on the mark.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nah, I was just stabbing in the dark... literally. 

It's good to hear that it will be a simple, and probably cheap fix.


----------



## spanz (Feb 19, 2015)

Motor City said:


> Its a MTD 31AH5C3F401. This is the same machine I retro fitted the power window motor for the electric chute.


I am having electrical problems with the chute motor. but it does not seem to be the chute motor (I rebuilt it and it works fine off of a 12V battery). It seems like when I throw the toggle switch to activate the chute motor, the voltage drops to 3.7 volts (instead of the 12 V I expected)....even if the actual chute electrical motor is disconnected.

I am staring at the wiring, and I can not figure out what the heck is going on. does ANYONE have a schematic of the electrical system for this puppy? MTD is clueless.

It looks like there is a diode buried in the wiring harness, and maybe a relay in the wiring harness to? Either the diode is open, or there is an open circuit in the relay (if in fact that is what those two things are)?


----------



## 90trunk (Nov 30, 2013)

Motor City said:


> Its a MTD 31AH5C3F401. This is the same machine I retro fitted the power window motor for the electric chute.


A small thread hijack here...What model MTD model came equipped with the power window motor for the chute directional control? l'll have to go searching for parts on eBay/PartsTree/OrderTree. That looks like a neat project. Thanks in advance.

Edit: Let me Google that for me. 2002 Cub Cadet 1028 
Uses a Cardone 42-158 motor that sells for about $32 on Amazon.
With the mounting bracket, motor cover, motor, and the misc parts I'll have more into the project than a used MTD is worth. Better to find a dead unit for this project.


----------

